# New addition but a lil concerned please help!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a new nigerian dwarf doe yesterday she is beautiful and so sweet she seems to be healthy and maybe I just need to let her settle in to her new home. I just got her yesterday she is an older goat too she is 9yo.












she only eats about 1/4 ok a scoop and some leaves and few pieces of grass yesterday she ate I little bit of hay, but maybe I'm just not seeing her eat any more of it... But I haven't seen her drink any water or eat more than a few pieces of grass or hay:/

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Any suggestions or thoughts?? Thanks!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put out a bucket of water with electrolytes in it. Give Probios for a week. A B Complex shot wouldn't hurt. Pretty girl!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks would molasses in water help her any??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also the woman just wormed her before I got her could this be a contributing factor?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly can be. But she has had her world turned upside down.

You can try molasses but I prefer electrolytes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something I always do is give people a half a bale of hay or so that way they always have why they are use to and they can mix this hay in to slowely get them to their hay. I also give them so.e of my grain. I tell them to bring me a coffee can.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I think her hay and mine are the same but our grains might be different:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Certainly can be. But she has had her world turned upside down.
> 
> You can try molasses but I prefer electrolytes.


What do you mean by world turned upside down?

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

At 9 years old changing homes can be very stressful like their world turning upside down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Monitor her temp as well, she can get ill from stress and the move and not eating properly.

If she doesn't like the water, try to give her bottle water. If she won't drink it, get a syringe(no needle) and feed it to her very slowly.

She is really cute.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I emailed the owner and she said it might just take her some time. She did start eating some hay today just a lil bit, It looked like she had been drinking some water but I put her mouth in the water and she seems to drink pretty well, she ate 8 crackers and is eating her grain better but she really didn't start eating all that until I out one of my younger does In there and she seemed to perk up and start eating her food thanks all I'll keep you updated...


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds good. That was smart to put a buddy in with her.
Goats like competition and a friend. Sounds like she is going to be just fine. 
Talk to her and if possible pet her. Treats here and there is good, just not a lot.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok she started eating a lil bit of grass today and started picking up lil bits of hay I wonder if she not eating when I'm not looking cause one time she didn't see me but that is when she started eating the hay but then she saw me and stopped:/ and she didn't start eating the grass until I wouldn't pay her attention she didn't eat as well on grain today but it keeps looking like she is drinking some water so please pray that she keeps making progress


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've bought a few goats recently and most all of them didn't eat much the first couple of days. I'm sure she is just scared.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's been a week and her eating has just gotten up a tad:/ she is loosing weight! although I did find a lot of lice on her yesterday:O I gave her redcell, sevin dust, and safeguard. Anything else I should or can give her? She seems to be itching less and a little bit more lively and a lot of the lice are dead but I'm still concerned and am trying to get rid of them ASAP!:/ any suggestions?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

One of our goats (daisy-unknown breeding) we bout her from an auction and I thought she was going to die at first because should wouldn't eat and she wouldn't drink. She just stood in a corner an watched. I took my 3 yo in the pen with me one day and she was munching a pop tart and my daughter threw the pop tart down in daisy bowl and says "here I brought you something yummy" then she turns around and walks away. Daisy walked up ate the pop tart and then went and drank water and then laid down in the hay and started eating. I was like seriously now, all this worrying and trying to trick her into eating and drinking and all of a sudden my 3yo throws her a pop tart and she decides it's okay to just start eating. Hey, whatever... It worked lol. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Do by any chance have any ashes? Like from a wood stove or a fire pit??


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Um I could get some why? but the thing is its been a week!! I need prayers. Cause if she does my dad will not let me get another goat for a long time! And I paid $150 for her and it took me a while to raise that money and she is just an all around good goat I don't want her to die! She eats 8crackers, 8-14 leaves, 1/8 scoop of grain, and a few bites of hay, and only like 3-5 sips of water a day


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

If she has mites or lice ash will get rid of them.

Have you given her any b complex? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How do I apply the ash?

I don't have any b complex and there isn't any stores around tht carry it:/


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Just sprinkle the ash in her bedding in a stall or barn and her favorite place to lay outside. 

You can also rub some directly on her if they are bad. 

I have burn piles in all my pastures. Everything I own loves them. Our goats love to lay and roll around in the ash. It doesn't stain them and I don't get dirty when I pet them. Our horses and cows also will lay and roll in an ash pile. 

I first started using ash for the chickens so they could treat themselves when they dust themselves in it. It worked great. (They had legs mites when we got them and ivermectin didn't clear it up). 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So what if she swallows some of the lice eggs or mite eggs?:/ will anything hurt her??


----------

